# Hood liner removal



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Is it safe to remove the hood liner on our cars without having the fear of distroying the paint on the outside of the hood. Because of the position of my air in take tube for my Procharger I notice where it has rubbed off a section of the liner and it looks like ****. I thought about just cutting out that small section of liner and replace it with a section of heat reflective material or a piece of NON OEM hood liner material. I would rather just rempove the entire liner. What do you think. OK and Safe to do without damaging the paint on the outer hood surface. YES!!!! NO !!!!!


DIZZY


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've herd of plenty of people doing it with no ill effects.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Someone had a started a thread on this not too long ago.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The hood liner comes out easy, if you remove the plastic tabs with the claw side of a hammer. A plain old kitchen fork will work too... I used it in my trunk to get at the amp. :lol:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rip that crap out and polish-up the underside of the hood, you'll dig it for sure. Mine has been out for about 2 years with zero issues of any kind...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. sorry it took so long for me to reply. Was back in the hospital again. 5th time in less then two years


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Rip that crap out and polish-up the underside of the hood, you'll dig it for sure. Mine has been out for about 2 years with zero issues of any kind...


You are 100 % correct. I removed the liner and it looks beautiful. My entire engine bay is done up in RED and Polished alluminum and with the yellow ujnderside of the hood looking clean and shinney, it really makes the engine bay look unbelieveable


----------

